# Router Tech Help



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've got a DLink N router that I've had for a while and just got a Roku player and my son's X-Box uses so much bandwidth (I think that's the correct term) that I can't reach HD on NetFlix with the Roku when he's on the X-Box.

I think I need a stronger router and I've looked for N+ routers on the Net and all I see are Belkins. Not a big fan of Belkins.

Would a BD player that streams NetFlix solve that problem or would the stronger router be the way to go? Could I buy a Cisco and still use both routers somehow? Perhaps a dedicated Ethernet cable to his room from one of the routers?

Any help would be most appreciated.

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You first need to determine whether there's a true bottleneck on the router or if there's a bandwidth utilization issue with the X-box simply using too much of the pipe.

A tracert (trace route) should the point of any bottlenecks.

What are your peak and average rated speeds from the provider?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> You first need to determine whether there's a true bottleneck on the router or if there's a bandwidth utilization issue with the X-box simply using too much of the pipe.
> 
> A tracert (trace route) should the point of any bottlenecks.
> 
> What are your peak and average rated speeds from the provider?


I've got the fastest cable modem that Cablevision has, but I'm in a high use area and I don't get the full speed that the modem is capable of. There must be a way to add a router and use a dedicated line to my son's room. Or is that impossible with just one cable modem?

I've got everything that uses the DLink router on except for my son's room and I'm reading HD on my Roku player. As soon as he turns on the X-Box I lose picture quality on the Roku.

Rich


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

i would first do as marlin guy sugggested and if it is a router problem i would recommend these they should release that bottle neck as long as your speed from your ISP can handle it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127217

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127258

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127243


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Before running out and buying a new router, it might be a good idea to get Cablevision tech support involved. You stated that you're in a high usage area. You can request that they measure the transfer rate at the pole or in your house. If you're paying for the max transfer rate they offer and the rate being seen at your residence is lower, it's up to them to add a repeater (right term?) in your area. ISP's are usually slow to increase data rate in a high usage area -- they wait until they get complaints.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's simple enough to connect him to a cable and isolate the wireless for your use only. 
But if the bottleneck is not on the wi-fi, but is instead on the either the speed from the provider or in the router itself, that will have been an exercise in futility.

Isolate the problem, then take action. Don't just throw stuff against the wall until something sticks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Before running out and buying a new router, it might be a good idea to get Cablevision tech support involved. You stated that you're in a high usage area. You can request that they measure the transfer rate at the pole or in your house. If you're paying for the max transfer rate they offer and the rate being seen at your residence is lower, it's up to them to add a repeater (right term?) in your area. ISP's are usually slow to increase data rate in a high usage area -- they wait until they get complaints.


I did that a little while ago. They measured what the modem was doing and suggested I put another router on just for my son's room. I'm gonna get one today and see if that solves the problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> It's simple enough to connect him to a cable and isolate the wireless for your use only.
> But if the bottleneck is not on the wi-fi, but is instead on the either the speed from the provider or in the router itself, that will have been an exercise in futility.
> 
> Isolate the problem, then take action. Don't just throw stuff against the wall until something sticks.


After talking to Cablevision tech support, I think adding a router just for the son's room will solve the problem. Cablevision has seen this problem before and suggested it right away.

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are they adding a router on their side, as in another account for your son's use?
Or are they suggesting two routers on the LAN side?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Are they adding a router on their side, as in another account for your son's use?
> Or are they suggesting two routers on the LAN side?


Two routers on the LAN side.

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Does the cable modem have two Ethernet out ports?
I'm having a hard time understanding what they're doing here.
I can't see how putting one router downstream of another will do any good whatsoever.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Does the cable modem have two Ethernet out ports?
> I'm having a hard time understanding what they're doing here.
> I can't see how putting one router downstream of another will do any good whatsoever.


I don't know enough about this to understand _what_ I'm doing. I'm planning on buying a much better router and seeing if that clears it up. I thought that there was a way to "cascade" routers, but I don't see how to do that either. Will feeding another router with an Ethernet out wire not work? Hopefully the new router will clear up this problem.

Rich


----------



## gsel1966 (Oct 20, 2006)

You should be able to into the Router settings and "prioritize" the LAN connections on the Router (By IP or MAC). I was having this issue with my son's on-line gaming (imagine that) and set my PC as having the highest priority on the Router.

As well a new router most likely will not help. Your LAN connection speeds (between the Cable Modem and your Router/Devices) is way higher than what you will ever get from the ISP into the Cable Modem. Your son's connection is "hogging" that bandwidth.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Will feeding another router with an Ethernet out wire not work?


If properly configured, it will work in the sense that your son will still be able to get online. But his traffic sill still be going through your router, and therefore the burden on yours will be at least at much as it was originally, but probably even more because of the additional routing processes incurred.

Not all home routers have bandwidth allocation.
If yours does, then it's certainly a means to limit how much of the pipe junior uses.
Another means would be something called parenting. 

What model D-Link do you have?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

There's a thread in this forum called speedtest.net which is dated 08/18/09. This may be of some help.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Solved the problem. Will have a new modem installed in his room forthwith. I keep forgetting that money can easily solve most problems. 

Thanx for the suggestions. I did get a new router and it seems to be much faster. It's a Cisco N+.

I'll get back to y'all with the results. As for my parenting, aside from beating the living daylights out of him, I don't know how to stop him and his mother enables him. He's not a kid, he's nineteen. And he's big. Might be a chore to beat him. What I'd really like to do is take my sledgehammer to that damn X-Box, but his mom would just buy him another one. The new modem will solve all the problems if the new router doesn't. He's at work right now and I need the password to the X-Box to try it out and see if it still affects the Roku adversely. 

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

With him having his own modem you should have no further problems, just a bigger bill from the ISP.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Something was wrong if his connection was dominating your WAN connection constantly. . . you might want to check what his machine was/is doing.

Either too many downloads / bit torrents / file sharing going on at the same time.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> Either too many downloads / bit torrents / file sharing going on at the same time.


Not much of that happening on an X-box unless he has cracked one running Linux.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or somebody from the outside . . .

I can remember about 5 years ago, the hard drive light on my computer not stopping. . . . found there were lots of porn flicks from Germany coming and going . . .so to speak.

If your bandwith is loaded, the van's rockin . . . or something like that. . .


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> With him having his own modem you should have no further problems, just a bigger bill from the ISP.


I just ordered the new modem that will just feed my son's X-Box and his computer. The money is incidental to my mental health. 

Thanx,

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

If both my son and I are running bit torrrent clients at the same time browsing and other stuff slow WAY down.
They block torrents at the University, so he only gets to run his when he comes home. By then, he has quite a list to be filled.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> If both my son and I are running bit torrrent clients at the same time browsing and other stuff slow WAY down.
> They block torrents at the University, so he only gets to run his when he comes home. By then, he has quite a list to be filled.


I actually have problems getting on the Net when he's running that damnable X-Box. But, he's never had a drinking or drug or violence problem and if he has to addicted to something, I can put up with the X-Box. I appreciate your help. Thanx, again.

I will get back and tell y'all if the dedicated cable modem solves my problem.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, it wasn't the X-Box. Saturday I pulled every Ethernet cord in the house and just used the Roku box and got the same results. Called Cablevision and canceled the extra modem.

In the morning yesterday I was getting all that I should have from the Roku and as the day progressed got less and less (the Roku has a small meter to show resolution actually received). By last night I was getting a terrible picture on the Roku and resolved to return it this morning. Seems to me as more people get on the Net, the slower the speed of the modem becomes.

Can't call Roku until 11:00 EST, so I called Cablevision and asked them what else I could possibly do. They put a "booster" on the modem and now I've gone from 13 Mbs to 26 Mbs. Have to check the Roku out thru the day today to see if the problem is solved.

What a PITA! I sure hope the booster solves the problem.

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

You may have better luck here.
http://forums.rokulabs.com/index.php


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> You may have better luck here.
> http://forums.rokulabs.com/index.php


Thanx for the link. I just got off the phone with Roku and they made some changes to my router settings that they said should solve the problem. Now I'll never know if it was the changed settings or the "booster" to the modem. 

I'll have to wait until tonight to see what happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got it working properly. Don't know whether it was the booster from Cablevision or the changes Roku made in my router settings, but I suspect that the Roku fix was the one that made the difference.

Thanx to you all for your help.

Rich


----------

